# creamy sweet cocoa non-infused cigar reccomendations wanted



## ltbenjamin (Jun 20, 2012)

hey everyone! i got attacked by the devil site and thought id ask u leaf sages for some more focused recommendations than i can find by searching threads. i tried the my father and friends sampler(great sampler btw) and found the le bijou 1922 to be an unbelievably enjoyable cigar. very sweet smooth creamy cocoa chocolate untertones ect ect. the jaime garcia was nice but spicy not sweet and the my father was smooth but not sweet. so if anybody has some great reccomends for me ill give u a digital high-5. please tell me what cigars have thd lovely awesome strong cocoa chocolate sweet smooth taste. please no bitter bettys or wood ashtray leather tastes. i like a little spice but not a ton. also affordable would be nice and recomends to how long to let sit in humi. gracias amigos! got alot on the way to try but then ill buy your recommendations. i also enjoy a nice med-strong nicotine ammount.


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

I've found that the Nica Libre was the cigar that I got the most chocolaty/coffee flavor out of. They're pretty cheap too.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

You're going to want to look into maduro cigars. The Perdomo 10th Anny Maduro springs to mind, quote a lot of cocoa. Oliva G maduros as well. Nica Libres are quite good. I've heard the PDR 1878 Maduro is nice as well. DPG JJ maduros might also be up your alley.

The "bitter bettys" you might get from _any _cigar that has been overly hydrated... most maduros I've smoked like around 65%, but most of the time when you get an order from an online vendor, it's been kept well above 70% and will need a little rest before it will smoke well. Cigars that otherwise would be great lose a lot of flavor and go quite bitter at higher rHs.


----------



## ltbenjamin (Jun 20, 2012)

awesome. i have a 70% 2oz crystal jelly jar in my 35-50 cigar yukon humi. how do i get 65%? remover jar? dont refill humi puck? get a 65% juice? did i answer my own question? lol


----------



## ltbenjamin (Jun 20, 2012)

and how long in humi......ive been waiting about 2 weeks because im dying to try out new different ones till i find my favorites and buy boxes of em


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

Oliva 'G' maduros are right up your ally. A great inexpensive stick that's very very consistent.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

ltbenjamin said:


> awesome. i have a 70% 2oz crystal jelly jar in my 35-50 cigar yukon humi. how do i get 65%? remover jar? dont refill humi puck? get a 65% juice? did i answer my own question? lol


Well, the jelly jar is gonna keep it at 70%. I'd dump the jelly and fill it with dry 100% silica unscented kitty litter. That'll pull the extra rH out of the air and bring it down to around 65%. You could try Boveda 65% packs, but as leaky as the Yukon-style humis are, it may need replacing/rehydrating really often. I'd go with KL.



ltbenjamin said:


> and how long in humi......ive been waiting about 2 weeks because im dying to try out new different ones till i find my favorites and buy boxes of em


If I were you, I would dry-box any cigar overnight before smoking it. That should help. Generally two weeks might be enough time for them to stabilize. I personally usually try to go 3-4 weeks.

Also, do _not _start buying boxes yet. Right now, you're just developing a palate for what you like. The thing about starting down that path is that your palate will change over time, and if you buy cigars in bulk now, you might find in 6 months to a year that you no longer enjoy them. Take some time, continue to sample. One of the best pieces of advice I ever heard was "if you like one, buy three. If you like all three of those, buy five. If you still like them, _then _go ahead and buy a box."

Finally,you mentioned you have a 50ct Yukon humi, but that you're interested in buying boxes. You may know this, so forgive me if you do, but you're gonna need a much larger storage solution if you start buying boxes. The boxes themselves will not keep the cigars inside smokeable, those boxes must be put inside a larger rH controlled environment, whether that's a humidor chest, or a wineador, or what I would recommend while you're starting, a coolidor.


----------



## t4zalews (Jun 11, 2012)

I've found the aroma de cuba mi amor to be a very chocolately treat. Have a box of the belicosos sitting in the coolerdor and had one after about a month and a half of sitting and it was like sucking on a chocolate milk shake


----------



## ltbenjamin (Jun 20, 2012)

awesome info thx. i was thinkin about getting a bigger humi one day so i can set it aside to age boxes. but yes i am still in the sampler mode buying singles and samplers and 5 packs. i will try the humi with no jar just the puck and maybe a little silicone litter later. or maybe dry boxing them a day or two would work better for me. its about 52% humidity down here in south ga so i wonder how long to drybox bring them down to about 65%? i dont smoke everyday so i might not need another humidor. it could hold about 2 boxes worth. and hey my yukon isnt leaky its staying at 70% perfectly, maybe i got lucky or it was because i didnt wipe it down when i seasoned it.


----------



## ltbenjamin (Jun 20, 2012)

i heard the aroma mi amors were good im gonna have to definitely try these. ive tried oliva Vs are the Gs really sweet cause the Vs were great but not exactly sweet


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

Yeah, I think the Nica Libre's are good too. Also Gran Habano Azteca Fuerte is a good one with a nice cocoa finish.


----------



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)

i know you want non-infused cigars but try a Java. it was pretty good for a infused cigar.cocoa sweet with a bit of oomph. i dont even put it in the same boat as acids.


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

As Derek already mentioned, try the maduro. There are many maduro cigars out there. Try some Perdomo Patriarch or Perdomo 10th Anni. They're not too expensive, but a good smoke. I find the longer you can rest these cigars, the more creamier they get too. I'm talking in the ballpark of 6 months to a year.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> You're going to want to look into maduro cigars. The Perdomo 10th Anny Maduro springs to mind, quote a lot of cocoa. Oliva G maduros as well. Nica Libres are quite good. I've heard the PDR 1878 Maduro is nice as well. DPG JJ maduros might also be up your alley.
> 
> The "bitter bettys" you might get from _any _cigar that has been overly hydrated... most maduros I've smoked like around 65%, but most of the time when you get an order from an online vendor, it's been kept well above 70% and will need a little rest before it will smoke well. Cigars that otherwise would be great lose a lot of flavor and go quite bitter at higher rHs.


Listen to Derek!


----------



## rpb16 (Jan 4, 2012)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> You're going to want to look into maduro cigars. *The Perdomo 10th Anny Maduro *springs to mind, quote a lot of cocoa. Oliva G maduros as well. Nica Libres are quite good. I've heard the PDR 1878 Maduro is nice as well. DPG JJ maduros might also be up your alley.
> 
> The "bitter bettys" you might get from _any _cigar that has been overly hydrated... most maduros I've smoked like around 65%, but most of the time when you get an order from an online vendor, it's been kept well above 70% and will need a little rest before it will smoke well. Cigars that otherwise would be great lose a lot of flavor and go quite bitter at higher rHs.


Came in to post this. After 6+ months those are crazy good.


----------



## cleanerPA (Jul 3, 2011)

Maybe not cocoa, but creamy sweetness I get from 5 Vegas Gold and Romeo Reserva Real.


----------



## Quine (Nov 9, 2011)

Agree with the LADC Mi Amor, the MF La Bijou 1922, and the Olivia G (and O for that matter), but also don't forget that good old stand by, the Padron 64 Anniversary MADURO. Another you might consider at the higher-end (price-wise) is the Ashton VSG.


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

Some cigars that came immediately to mind: Virtually any of the AF Hemingway maduros... Ortega Serie D... Padron 1964... CAO Brazilia ... I've found many other chocolately cigars but I tried to pick out some recent smokes I've had that did NOT also blast me with pepper.


----------



## Jaspers14 (Jun 29, 2012)

The Avo Maduro comes to mind, but I haven't had one in a while. Maybe someone else would agree?


----------



## Jay106n (Nov 3, 2011)

Alec Bradley Black Market


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

Jay106n said:


> Alec Bradley Black Market


I _so_ need to try these. They just keep popping up on threads.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

They've already been mentioned a few times, but big +1 to Nica Libre. They're great cigars, really, particularly after several months of rest. It just so happens that they are very affordable as well!

Padron x000 maduros are pretty good too. To be brutally honest, though, they're pretty close to the flavor profile of Nica Libres, and significantly more expensive. And....this might be considered blasphemy around here, but here goes - I actually like Nica Libres _better._

Oliva Serie G maduros are fantastic as well.

Sancho Panza Double Maduros are great too. Less sweet and fuller bodied than the above three, IMO, but still have a nice dark cocoa flavor.


----------



## Jonnyrl1 (Jun 12, 2012)

Cohiba dominican, and Romeo anniversary's I always get a nice cocoa hit from. Everyone is different though so try a bunch of samplers and see what works for you.


----------



## CDH6661 (Jun 3, 2012)

I agree with the LADC Mi Amor... I love the Belicoso! 

I also recommend the Carlos Turano Exodus 1959 50 Years, I had a torpedo last week that i paid $8 for and it was a great smoke. The cold draw was somewhere between semi sweet and milk chocolate. That probably doesnt make too much sense, im sure your probably thinking "its gotta be one or the other!". The only way i can describe it is the richness/depth of flavor of semi sweet/dark chocolate without the bitterness and the sweetness of milk chocolate. Throughout the smoke the chocolate flavor lasted and there was a hint of spice, almost like cinnamon and nutmeg. Wish I had room for a box!


----------



## Johnnie (Aug 28, 2011)

Definatenaly the Backwoods with about three months age or anything Gurkha or Philles hey, Keep Moving...


----------



## rpb16 (Jan 4, 2012)

Johnnie said:


> Definatenaly the Backwoods with about three months age or anything Gurkha or Philles hey, Keep Moving...


This guy...

A few more to add is PDR selecion '10, pretty sweet with some nice mocoa/cocoa notes, and the PDR oscuro, a little less sweet but some defenite dark chocolate.


----------



## kra961 (May 16, 2012)

nyuk nyuk said:


> i know you want non-infused cigars but try a Java. it was pretty good for a infused cigar.cocoa sweet with a bit of oomph. i dont even put it in the same boat as acids.


Yup Java for the candy bar win


----------



## ltbenjamin (Jun 20, 2012)

i tried the nica libre today and sadly got no chocolate from it. it has only been 2 days in humi though. i have more so hopefully in a few weeks they will have a sweeter taste. i think maybe i got a few light background tastes of chocolate but it was almost undetectable. it was nice tho. had a peppery hay taste


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2012)

At the risk of getting docked RG for recommending a Gurkha... From what I remember when I smoked one, the Gurkha Titan sounds right up your alley. You can get them for $3-4 very easily too


----------



## Milhouse (Oct 22, 2011)

go grab a padron 2000 maduro, it's a great stick for the money


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

ltbenjamin said:


> i tried the nica libre today and sadly got no chocolate from it. it has only been 2 days in humi though. i have more so hopefully in a few weeks they will have a sweeter taste. i think maybe i got a few light background tastes of chocolate but it was almost undetectable. it was nice tho. had a peppery hay taste


As with all cheap sticks from Internet retailers, these get lots better with rest. Bury them for a couple of months and come back to them, and I'd bet dollars to donuts that you see a marked improvement.


----------



## metinemre (Jul 26, 2014)

Zombie thread.

+1 to Java do not underestimate the joy cos it`s infused.


----------

